# Some recent ones of my three...



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Don't think I have shared in an age.....


















Frey the Maine Coon


















Rogue our mummy Birman










& my silly sod, Dante the Birman.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

We don't get to see your gorgeous cats anywhere near often enough :hand:
Just beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I know, been naughty & forgot!!


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

I fully agree with Lymorelynn!  Your cats deserve a cuteness award.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww they are lovely, do you breed Birmans?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I do breed Birmans.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Honestly you really should share your gorgeous cats , they are beautiful .... 

i for on e would like to see more of them


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

messyhearts said:


> I do breed Birmans.


Ahh thats lovely 
I have a really vocal female  she is the loudest little ball of fur ive ever had!
Are they a noisey breed in general? 
She drives me bonkers some days


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

No I'd say they are quite quiet!

I did have one kitten in my last litter who was very vocal so I would put it down to personality.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

messyhearts said:


> No I'd say they are quite quiet!
> 
> I did have one kitten in my last litter who was very vocal so I would put it down to personality.


Hehe, she has lots of that


----------



## LynzSweetie (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh wow! What incredible looking cats you have there!!

Frey has such a regal look to him, it's like he is going_ "Meow.....look at me, am I not handsome, human??"_

Rogue has such shiny, dark eyes! So beautiful and unusual, and Dante's eyes...That is amazing, what a spectacular shade of blue!!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Love your tortie! Gorgeous (love them all but I love torties best)


----------



## lillyfish (Apr 4, 2013)

What Scrummy Kitties!!


----------

